# Offsetting a tiller



## mrmag64 (Jan 10, 2022)

I have a bush hog 48" tiller and I need to offset it because it is not wide enough to cover the tire tracks. My question is how much of an angle can you have on the pto shaft or does the shaft have to be straight behind the tractor to the implement?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The shaft don't have to be parallel to the drive plane. Why it has universal joints, You should be able to offset it enough using the stay chains or stabilizer bard on the lower 3 point arms to cover your tire tracks. Just keep them well greased however as well as the slide over sections of the shafting.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

How much wider then the tiller is your tractor? I agree with sidecar that you can offset it some but if you need to offset it 2 or 3 foot your 3 point hitch ain't going to do that.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If the offset is excessive, time to respace the wheels inward.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> If the offset is excessive, time to respace the wheels inward.



Or get a wider tiller.....


----------

